# Wierd stuff.....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now do not do this if you are drinking....

Follow The Instructions
1.- Click on the link below.
2.- Then "click me to get trippy."
3.- Look at the center of the screen for 30 seconds (no cheating), and then... 
4.- Look at your hand holding the mouse, without moving it away from the mouse.

You'll be amazed at what you see.

(it is called a "cenesthetic hallucination")

http://www.neave.com/strobe


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trippy Dude !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow !! That was cool !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Far out man!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

"You guys see the size-o-thet chicken?" Hmmmm!


----------

